# Rest in piece Triton



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

Lymphoma took my boy tonight. Crushed.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Was this Triton, Logan's brother????

So sorry for your loss.

RIP Triton.


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

So very sorry for the loss of your boy...prayers for comfort. Run free, sweet Triton.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Many of us have been there, we understand your pain.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry that you have lost your boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Run free Triton.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of Triton.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

So sorry. <3


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Triton*

Rest in peace, sweet Triton.
My Smooch and Snobear will watch over him.
I added his name to the Rainbow Bridge list.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post6272289


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pathfinder said:


> Lymphoma took my boy tonight. Crushed.


There really are so few words to capture how sorrowful this is to lose a beloved dog to cancer. I am so sorry.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so so sorry for your loss. I am in your shoes losing my 12 YO 2 weeks ago today and my 9 YO last November (less than 2 months apart). IMO this is what heaven looks like


----------



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

Going for first hike without him today. Have to get his brother Logan out. Start the healing. Nature helps. Will be hard when people ask wheres Triton.

Had to cancel hikes for hiking group for next two weeks. Need alone time.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Triton. 
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I am so sorry for yours and Logan's loss


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

My sincere condolenses. I've gone through it with my Sweet Haylie. Agnes


----------



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

Here he is......


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Your photo and your first hike without him are making my eyes burn like crazy... I'm so sorry for your grief. Thinking of you.


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. There are great and compassionate people here. Check in often. I do!
Buddy


----------



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

Checked Logans lymph nodes on neck. After this, it makes you paranoid a little.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

My sympathies on your loss, may your sweet baby rest in peace.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Hugs from our heart to yours. May the love you both shared heal your heart in time.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope Logan is helping you ease your pain. Rest in peace Triton.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Triton,

Run free and sleep softly Triton


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry that your boy got his angel wings from that ****** cancer. Rest in peace, Triton, and be sure to let your dad know you're still by his side.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

My thoughts are with you during the very, very difficult time. I am so sorry.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

Today on hike took pic of sky. Got home and looked at it. Your mind wanders. Looks like two legs and half of body coming from sun. Like its triton up in heaven and hes a man. Or God saying hes up here with me.


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

Keep looking for signs from your boy! They are there if you are looking. I have gotten a few signs from Sarge letting me know he is ok.
Buddy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Triton*



Pathfinder said:


> Today on hike took pic of sky. Got home and looked at it. Your mind wanders. Looks like two legs and half of body coming from sun. Like its triton up in heaven and hes a man. Or God saying hes up here with me.


I think that's a sign from Triton!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry.
I completely understand what you're saying about activities that you done with Triton.
Brooks is our hiking buddy he's been everywhere with us for 10 years now.....to hike without Brooks someday will be awful.


----------



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

Now logan has my whole heart. Before both had equal halves.


----------

